# Embarassing Moments



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

So I have this cold and I've been coughing like crazy. 

Hubs and I were getting down to business and right when he was about to stick it in I started coughing and let out a loud, wet sounding fart. 

We laughed. It was funny. 

But not as funny as the time I had taken some caster oil and he had me bent over the bed....I literally had to pull away and run to the bathroom or I would have showered him in diarrhea. 

What are your embarrassing moments?


----------



## rubpy3 (Nov 19, 2013)

ED. buff said.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/2459-sex-section-rules-please-read-first.html


----------

